# Gute Preise!



## ASEGS (5 November 2007)

Hallo !

Wer für seine Projekte Produkte neu - OVP unten aufgelisteter Hersteller sucht, sprich gute Preise mit guten Konditionen und diese selber direkt nur zu Listenpreisen beziehen kann oder keine guten Rabatte hat, sollte sich mit uns in Verbindung setzten.

Wir können bei Projekten helfen, wo Produkte folgender Hersteller eingesetzt werden:

SIEMENS
OMRON
Mitsubishi Electric
Rockwell Automation Allen-Bradley
Hitachi
FESTO
Finder
WAGO
PhoenixContact
Moeller
Rittal
ABB
Helmholz
Emerson Control Techniques
Baumüller
APRA Gruppe
Weidmüller
Balluff
SEW Eurodrive
Landefeld

Gerne hier über PN oder direkt bei uns in der Niederlassung Köln anrufen.
Tel.:0221-3579142, Fax: 0221-3579149

Netten Gruss

ASEGS


----------



## ASEGS (6 November 2007)

Hallo Jürgen!

Selbstverständlich mit Rechnung und allem drum und dran. Das was wir an Gewährleistungsrechten von den jeweiligen Herstellern haben, können wir auch selber erfüllen. 
Wir haben hauseigene Techniker die unsere Projekte immer begleiten, die ein Partner oder Subunternehmer zusammen mit uns durchführt. Sicherlich werden wir versuchen Dir zu helfen. Und wenn das nicht klappt haben wir natürlich noch die Supports der jeweiligen Hersteller worauf wir zurück greifen können.

Manchmal bei unseren Projekten, wo wir mit Subunternehmern und Partner diese realisieren, kommt es schon mal vor, das unsere Techniker auch mal nicht weiter wissen oder auch der Partner. Da haben wir bisher immer Hilfe bekommen von den Vertretern der Hersteller. 

Habe mal Deine Seite besucht. Interessant! Wir sind immer auf der Suche nach Partnern die für unsere Kunden Projekte mit uns realisieren und Ihr know-how und Erfahrung zur Verfügung stellen. Sehe Du hast schon eine Menge Auslandserfahrung. Immer interessant für uns, weil viele unsere Kunden im Ausland sitzen.

Wer weiß, vielleicht ergibt sich ja auch mal eine andere Zusammenarbeit. Wo wir mal unser beider Stärken zusammentun für die Realisierung eines gemeinsamen Projekts.

Wenn Du mal in der Nähe von Köln bist. Einfach mal rein springen zu Kaffe und Kuchen und einem persönlichen Kennenlernen. 

Das gilt selbstverständlich auch für alle anderen hier! Jeder ist eingeladen!   

Grüße

ASEGS


----------



## Markus (9 November 2007)

was für rabatte gibts auf siemens?

s7-300
s7-400

simodrive
sinamics
micromaster

schaltgeräte


----------



## ASEGS (9 November 2007)

*Bitte per Email, Fax oder Telefon!*

Guten Abend Markus! 

Danke zunächst für Dein Interesse. 

Denke eine noch konkretere Anfrage über Email oder Fax, wie auch gerne über ein Telefonat besser abzuklären ist.

Bitte um Verständnis, das wir dies hier rüber so nicht beantworten können.


Schönes Wochenende.

Grüße

ASEGS


----------

